# Combo Panel Saw, Wood Strage, Mitre Table Plans



## 33dogs (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi, 

My workspace is limited so I'm trying to be efficient where I can. I've been searching around for plans or inspiration for a mobile wood storage / mitre saw stand. That alone isn't a big deal but i like the idea of also being able to cut down full size panels as well while maintaining as small a foot print as possible. 

Here are my draft designs - I'll use 1 or 2 shelves for lumber storage and the top one for drawers while the mitre saw will sit on top. Full 4x8 sheets would lay across the front with a hinged panel saw layer leaning on it.

Before i go and finalize these plans, I was wondering if anyone has seen anything similar i could use directly instead of my own or incorporate into my plans?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*one suggestion ...*

Instead of storing 4 X 8's on the panel saw side, create a vertical space behind it about 6" wide to store them. My panel saw is also on large casters for rear access so that I store lumber on the back side.

Maybe your saying the same thing, now that I review your drawings. The big advantage of a panels saw is not needing 20 ft of run for ripping IF your saw carriage moves horizontally... I donno, but I don't think yours does. I designed mine after many hours of engineering so it does hang from a rail at the top and will slide a total of 9 ft. end to end, no easy task.


----------



## 33dogs (Feb 1, 2017)

woodnthings said:


> Instead of storing 4 X 8's on the panel saw side, create a vertical space behind it about 6" wide to store them. My panel saw is also on large casters for rear access so that I store lumber on the back side.
> 
> Maybe your saying the same thing, now that I review your drawings.


Yeah, on inspection, i should have taken different angles to show this. I am planning a space to store spare sheets.



> The big advantage of a panels saw is not needing 20 ft of run for ripping IF your saw carriage moves horizontally... I donno, but I don't think yours does. I designed mine after many hours of engineering so it does hang from a rail at the top and will slide a total of 9 ft. end to end, no easy task.


I'd love a saw carriage but am planning to just clamp a straight edge and use a skill saw - at least thats the plan for now.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*in that case ...*



33dogs said:


> I'd love a saw carriage but am planning to just clamp a straight edge and use a skill saw - at least thats the plan for now.


Make you panel support on hinges so you can have it horizontal or almost so. Put hinged legs on the outboard edge so they drop down when you lift it out. Easy. Now your panels, the off cuts and the saw and straight edges will not slide off in use. :smile3:


----------



## 33dogs (Feb 1, 2017)

woodnthings said:


> Make you panel support on hinges so you can have it horizontal or almost so. Put hinged legs on the outboard edge so they drop down when you lift it out. Easy. Now your panels, the off cuts and the saw and straight edges will not slide off in use. :smile3:


Now that is not something i had considered. I like the idea but may not have the space for it. Hrmm. Back to sketchup to see if i can make something like that work. THanks!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Another suggestion ...*

Get your self a track saw to make certain the cut stays straight. You can clamp it or mount in this position for crosscuts, like a carriage....


----------



## 33dogs (Feb 1, 2017)

woodnthings said:


> Make you panel support on hinges so you can have it horizontal or almost so. Put hinged legs on the outboard edge so they drop down when you lift it out. Easy. Now your panels, the off cuts and the saw and straight edges will not slide off in use. :smile3:


Is this what you were describing? Lengthwise cuts would be convenient but cuts along the 4' line would be tough to stretch across.


----------



## 33dogs (Feb 1, 2017)

woodnthings said:


> Get your self a track saw to make certain the cut stays straight. You can clamp it or mount in this position for crosscuts, like a carriage....


I really like the first option and had considered something like it but a) i'm looking for something where it can serve multiple purposes to save space and b) i think i'm stuck with what i have for now (straight edge and skillsaw)


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

33dogs said:


> Is this what you were describing? Lengthwise cuts would be convenient but cuts along the 4' line would be tough to stretch across.


No, what I envisioned was hinged more in the center. It just supports the panel while you cut it. The legs drop down as you raise it up. Heck, I don't know it may not work with the lengths involved, I was just fighting gravity with the concept.

If you took your panel support and lifted it slightly in a grooved track then allowed it to drop to horizontal and stop, that's what I had in mind. 
I did a search for shop built panel saws and found lots of ideas:

https://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images;_ylt=A0LEVyeJpZJY6OsArZxXNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTEzZnNnMjV0BGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDVUlDMV8xBHNlYwNwaXZz?p=shop+built+panel+saw&fr2=piv-web&fr=sfp#id=18&iurl=http%3A%2F%2Fimages.meredith.com%2Fuploads%2Fsharemy%2F09292009%2F13353000_large.jpg&action=close











I even found a photo of my vertical/horizontal travel panel saw:









Here's your storage/panel saw combo from these plans:
http://2manyprojects.net/diy-panel-saw


----------

